
Remove cap on H-1B: LinkedIn CEO - nreece
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/News/Remove_cap_on_H-1B_LinkedIn_CEO/articleshow/4228861.cms
======
gaius
_A 10 per cent payroll tax for each H-1B visa can be reinvested in whatever it
takes to get American talent up to the same level._

Interesting comment. Critics of H1B note that it's not actually a skills
problem, it's that you can pay an H1B with the _same_ skills less and treat
them worse because the threat of deportation hangs over them if they lose
their job.

The solution is, if you have X skillset and have been paid at least Y dollars
for Z years in your home country (to prove experience), have a visa that isn't
bound to a particular employer, and also here is a defined process for getting
a green card before that visa expires should you want one.

~~~
potatolicious
I've always thought that the H-1B system should be entirely scrapped in favor
of an actual skill-based immigration policy. My parents were able to come to
Canada years ago based on their education and skills in the tech sector. We
had a defined path between landing and citizenship (only takes 3 years) which
only made it more attractive. My father is now gainfully employed at over
twice the Canadian income average, and my mother has started her own business
that has contributed significantly back into the economy. It's a win win for
everyone.

If the US is serious about recruiting top talent from the around the world
they'd be wise to get on a similar bandwagon. Part of the H-1B problem is the
abuse that's so prevalent, since an employee is essentially at a mercy of an
employer until he/she gets the green card, which takes, in cases, up to a
decade. I'm just about to graduate from college, and I know plenty of
_extremely_ smart people who simply aren't willing to throw 10 years of their
life into a pit just for the privilege of being American.

~~~
goodgoblin
Another problem with H1-B is that any coworker you meet who is here on H1-B
cannot actually get involved in your startup, if you decide to leave that
company or work on it on the side. This actually stifles innovation. I worked
with a couple of very bright H1-B coworkers who I become pretty good friends
with, and even though they had the time and the inclination to work with me on
a startup, they couldn't b/c doing so would endanger their visa status. We
consulted a lawyer who told us that even coming over to make coffee on a
regular basis could be construed as contributing.

If I had worked closely with people who could actually branch out and work
elsewhere that would have definitely accelerated my project, but instead,
though I value the friendships I've made, the acceleration to the economy via
H1-B only occurs in terms of the work large companies can do.

Startups can't afford to sponsor H1-B and H1-B's cannot start their own
companies.

~~~
potatolicious
Agreed. As a Canadian I sometimes bemoan the fact that startup culture is
almost non-existent in this country, and that legally I have no realistic way
of participating in an American startup, ever. But them's the cards I've been
dealt I suppose.

There is always the TN visa, which is quota-less and hinges only on an
existing offer from a company, so I suppose I _could_ work for a startup. The
TN, though, is not on a track to a green card.

~~~
alain94040
I completely agree with your statement and find it extremely. sad. I too
immigrated to join the "startup spirit" and wished everyone in the world
should be able to do their own startups.

But then I actually did something about it, by starting my latest startup,
which is dedicated to allowing people outside Silicon Valley have startups
"just like here".

Fatality and entrepreneurship are opposite feelings I guess :-)

[plug to my startup not inserted]

------
tallanvor
The purpose of H-1Bs, while understandable, definitely does cause problems at
times. I think the US should be taking a multi-pronged approach:

1\. Put together treaties with some countries - Canada and most of those in
Europe, for example, or at least with any of those that want to participate,
to allow workers to cross over without the need of a visa.

2\. For other countries, such as India, China, Mexico, and others, switch to a
skills-based immigration policy, and make sure rules are in place to prevent
them from being underpaid relative to US workers.

Countries like Canada and the UK, for example, probably have some people who
would love the opportunity to work in the States, but it's not like we'd be
opening up the floodgates. And using a skills-based scheme for people from
developing countries would help make sure that smart people who are likely to
have significant contributions to society would also be able to come over and
make their mark.

~~~
gaius
I'd love to see the US and UK sign some sort of pact allowing completely free
movement of people, but it'll never happen while the UK's borders are so
porous. Historically tho' the UK has never bothered with strong border
controls because we're an island, but these days that doesn't matter.

------
KWD
One of my problems with the H1B system is there is no real limitation on what
companies and positions qualify. You should not have H1B's for
consulting/contract programmer firms
([http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070901/how-i-did-it-
prathiba-r...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070901/how-i-did-it-prathiba-
ramadoss.html)).

I would consider the use of the H1B being limited to only students that have
graduated from a U.S. university so that they can stay here. Otherwise, just
use the normal immigration process. I've worked with plenty of developers that
have come to the U.S. that way.

~~~
pfedor
I wonder what "normal immigration process" you have in mind. Marrying a US
citizen?

------
anamax
> A 10 per cent payroll tax for each H-1B visa can be reinvested in whatever
> it takes to get American talent up to the same level.

The US doesn't need more low-skills folk. We need high-skills folk.

So, there should be some non-linear component.

One possibility is to auction H-1Bs. We pick a number that we'd like and let
companies (and individuals) bid. Or, we could decide how much money we'd like
to raise from the program and let companies (and individuals) decide what
fraction of the total they're willing to pay.

In both cases, low bids lose.

Another is to simply charge a somewhat large fee, possibly on top of a payroll
tax.

~~~
myutdtme
So make it more expensive for the company to do the work in the US than simply
offshore it to the H1B applicant's own county.

~~~
anamax
All of the plans assume additional costs for H1Bs - we're just arguing about
how to impose them.

If it's cheaper for Google to do all their stuff in India, they will.

------
davidw
Even if I agree with it, it's still politics.

------
flavio87
Isn't it interesting that this country, which was filled up with everything
from very low skilled to very highly skilled immigrants in the 17th, 18th and
19th century, that owes EVERYTHING to immigrants now has such a trouble of
letting people from everywhere come in and live their American Dream? Removing
the cap on h-1b visa is a very good first step. what about all the other
people that would not qualify for h-1b but are still very skilled and/or
ambitious?

Of course people are afraid of losing their job to foreigners, but if you look
at the big scheme of things: every worker is also a consumer. Meaning every
immigrant and his family will also buy more American products, go to the
hairdresser, pay taxes etc. and thus indirectly create work for other people.

I really hope Obama is free market enough to make the moves in that direction.

~~~
myutdtme
If it's not fair that a foreigner can come here and take my job - what about
people from other states? Why can someone from Idaho move to Ca and compete
with me. There should be a quota on out of state workers and they should pay a
payroll tax to work in Ca.

~~~
geebee
You have as much right to move to Idaho as someone from Idaho has to come to
California. This isn't the case internationally.

